# Will find it difficult to find a job?



## Vindpuss (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,I'm an international student moving to Alberta and looking forward to study petroleum engineering at University of Calgary. I heard that immigrants will find it difficult to find jobs in the petroleum sector in Alberta. Is this true. Being a student getting qualified in Alberta, will I have a good chance of getting internships while in the university and finding a job in the oil sector with a bachelor's degree. It will be really helpful if you can answer my query.
I'm a student from Sri Lanka interested in living and working in Canada.


----------

